# Feedback Requested about Taper Cables Breaking



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Members,

In another thread, the topic of taper cables breaking under certain circumstances came up. There were suggestions to make these cables slightly longer to potentially help prevent this occurrence. If you could provide some feedback it would be very helpful. 



The two specific circumstances that were mentioned were:

when the taper is very cold (e.g. left in the truck or van overnight in colder areas)
when the taper is full of mud and is dropped or banged on the floor
If as many people as possible could answer the following questions it would help frame any possible areas of improvement:
Have you experienced cables breaking under these circumstances?
Under what other circumstances have you had cables break?
Important - where, exactly, does the cable break? Top, bottom, middle, etc...
Does it break in the same place every time?
Does this occur with all brands of tapers or only specific brands?
Have you had this occur with a new cable or only with cables that have some hours on them already?
Thanks for your help. If there appears to be a common theme among the responses, maybe there is something that can be done to help prevent this.

Good Finishing!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

When doing a poll go down to additional options and click poll, you should be able to allow others to vote.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

TapeTech said:


> Members,
> 
> In another thread, the topic of taper cables breaking under certain circumstances came up. There were suggestions to make these cables slightly longer to potentially help prevent this occurrence. If you could provide some feedback it would be very helpful.
> 
> ...


1 Yes. 2 Yes by over pumping not paying attention. By not proper installation of cable. 3 Mainly top end. 4 Not sure, remember mostly on top end where it gets the most wear. 5 It will happen on any taper. 6 Yes it has happened on new cables.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

#1 yes

#2 when 2Bjr is using it, but mostly happens when filling, second one is when it's knocked over. not by freezing yet, I would never leave my lady (TT zookie) out in the freezing cold.:whistling2:

#3 hard to always remember, but it must mostly be the top. b/c once it broke on the bottom once, and was able to jerry rig it for the day. If it breaks at the top,,,, your S.O.L

#4 would half to say the top most of the time.

#5 for the brands I have ran , concord (my con-tech) tape tech and Drywall master,,,,,, yes

#6 Mostly when their old, but, new ones will snap, I have had it happen, plus you hear the job tales, guying going to use the tube the 1st time, they over pump it and snap.

there are some solutions, captain drywall said one, I put 3 zip screws 3/4 of a inch up at the base of the tube on my con-tech tube.to stop the tube from over filling. I could not bear to do that to my new TT tube when I bought it:whistling2: so a better cap at the bottom could work. But most tapers hate change, so you could test the longer cable theory instead.

And if your going to test knocking over Brand new zookies over to see what makes the cable snap, could you film that for us, nothing better than a demolition zookie contest


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TapeTech said:


> Members,
> 
> In another thread, the topic of taper cables breaking under certain circumstances came up. There were suggestions to make these cables slightly longer to potentially help prevent this occurrence. If you could provide some feedback it would be very helpful.
> 
> ...


 No i have had 2 defrost my gun infront of a heater many times!Never dropped any gun sits in a corner if not in my hands!
When they r old!
Bottom everytime!
Every taper i have had!
Ounce with a new gun but the little ball on the end came off!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> #1 yes
> 
> #2 when 2Bjr is using it, but mostly happens when filling, second one is when it's knocked over. not by freezing yet, I would never leave my lady (TT zookie) out in the freezing cold.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 "Buck i 'm not sure about it breaking when its filled 2 much

The gun has a stopper on the bottom so it cant b done!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I broke three in a row on two different tubes in 2 days. lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

One area that wasn't mentioned was the dern old dawg thing.

If the dog spring (leaf spring) is too strong,dirty,of just plain wore out,,, sometimes when the taper gets empty and your running it balls-to-the-wall,,, the cable hits bottom, the dog don't release, and SNAP,,, time for a new cable. most of my cable breaks are from this.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I broke three in a row on two different tubes in 2 days. lol


Broke 2 in one day a long time ago, one while pumping it up, then when I got it fixed , it got knocked over and it snapped again. I figured the taping gods were working against me that day, so I packed her in, and went home


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> #1 yes
> 
> #2 when 2Bjr is using it, but mostly happens when filling, second one is when it's knocked over. not by freezing yet, I would never leave my lady (TT zookie) out in the freezing cold.:whistling2:
> 
> ...





like in a previous post I said I did away with their cable, too weak and can't handle the snap or freeing up from a dried mud piston, I never wear my tools as I run water through her and get her nice and clean, I never let my baby freeze, I take her home into a warm place and a kiss before I go to sleep

just curious how did you find the concord 2Buck?, guy I worked with threw his 10 box across the room, bent her up good, asked him why? he said he hated the that box,

Wonder if 2buckjr would want to be the official Zook demolition demonstrator


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> like in a previous post I said I did away with their cable, too weak and can't handle the snap or freeing up from a dried mud piston, I never wear my tools as I run water through her and get her nice and clean, I never let my baby freeze, I take her home into a warm place and a kiss before I go to sleep
> 
> just curious how did you find the concord 2Buck?, guy I worked with threw his 10 box across the room, bent her up good, asked him why? he said he hated the that box,
> 
> Wonder if 2buckjr would want to be the official Zook demolition demonstrator


 U sleep with Zooka? I have 4:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U sleep with Zooka? I have 4:thumbsup:



heyyyyy that's not fair


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> "Buck i 'm not sure about it breaking when its filled 2 much
> 
> The gun has a stopper on the bottom so it cant b done!


We have a major supply house (merchant in your lingo) That sells all the toys, and just like your belmoreboy from J&T, he repairs stuff for us lazy tapers (like me) Once a year I get my bazooka tuned up and my boxes checked over. If our mechanical angle heads need fixing, he does them along with any pump rebuilds.

And he told me a bazooka being knocked over when full is up there on his repair list.............so there


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> We have a major supply house (merchant in your lingo) That sells all the toys, and just like your belmoreboy from J&T, he repairs stuff for us lazy tapers (like me) Once a year I get my bazooka tuned up and my boxes checked over. If our mechanical angle heads need fixing, he does them along with any pump rebuilds.
> 
> And he told me a bazooka being knocked over when full is up there on his repair list.............so there


 Never had the problems u have but i run blueline taper a lot,maybe dif from ur tapers! Speaking about dropping the gun nearly lost my columbia taper of scafold today but got it just in time


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

haha
whenever we used to not want to work we would make sure and break the cable.
I can do it nearly every time I try.
I also can make the brake barrel roller come out backward.
I also can break the cotter pin/chainlink interface for the knife, or have the blade gum up every time.

The only time I have the cable go legitimately is when I haven't been maintaining my tube proper like.
Full of dust and mud isn't the right way.
Blasted out good with a garden hose and sprayer, I even bathe mine in the shower with hot water now.
Never had to replace anything more than the cable.
Although mine is a bit modified 
I wish those wheels on the sleeve were more solid around the tube, and the sleeve would work a little more solidly from a perspective of f l y i n g


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> haha
> I wish those wheels on the sleeve were more solid around the tube, and the sleeve would work a little more solidly from a perspective of f l y i n g


Can you tell me a little bit more about this? Specifically, what happens with the wheels?

The wheels on the latest version of the TapeTech tapers (both the 04TT and the 05TT) are enclosed within the control tube. This may provide the "more solid" performance you refer to.

Thanks.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey yes thank you,
I have noticed the action on the control tube is sloppier than I wish it was.
So just a little loose.
A bit of play both laterally and rotational.
Just a bit.
I love the idea of enclosed wheels on the control tube.
No more pinched hand meat
I'll make sure and get the new version on my next gun purchase.
Not criticizing a great tool, I just want the thing to run tight and easy.
Thank you for the space.


----------

